# Rush Run pheasant release??



## dodgeboy75 (Feb 20, 2007)

Were there any fellow OGF members out there and did you do any good. I was there from 8am-2pm and hunted 3 different spots. I didn't see any birds just a rabbit running for his life in front of a pack of beagles.


----------

